# Amplificador de 418.430,00 €



## juanma (Feb 25, 2008)

A esto tenemos que llegar:

http://www.mbl-spain.es/4822.html

Que TDA ni LM ni STK!

Lean algunas caracteristicas:

*Pistas de oro
*Venta por pedido, lista de espera de un año
*Construcción de chasis y circuítos, de máxima excelencia audiófila: totalmente balanceados, pistas de circuítos en oro, cableado interno de cobre libre de iones de oxígeno de la más alta pureza 99,999% Cu. 
*etc

Saludos!


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 26, 2008)

no tiene sentido pagar semejante precio . . . . . los "audiofilos" la gran mayoria de las veces jusgan el equipo por el precio, apariencia y no por la calidad de sonido, y esto no lo digo yo, sino que lo dicen ellos mismos en muchas publicaciones . . . . . 

un Ongaku que hace 15 años valia algo asi como U$s30.000, era, y tal vez es, considerado como el mejor amplificador del mundo. Era obiamente a valvulas ... y todo el cableado interno, y los bobinados de los transformadores de salida eran de Plata . . . . . 

pagar smejante cantidad de dinero para un equipo de audio cuya fuente es digital me parece una estupidez . . . . . .


----------



## downcount (Mar 7, 2008)

por mas plata, oro y cobre OFC que se le ponga a un amplificador..etc...no va hacer que suene mejor.....lo q no sonara sera el bolsillo!, no os dejeis engañar por tales bobadas....igual que los cables de audio.....los hay de 6000€ el metro....que barbaridad. Total un cable es una linea de transmission y se rige por estas leyes...y las frequencias de audio son ridiculas (hasta 20kHz). Los fabricantes nos toman el pelo..se quieren hacer ricos a costa de engañarnos!


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 7, 2008)

lo de los cables hasta cierto punto es verdad, y no se necesita un equipo carisimo para ver las diferencias que hay entre cables, pero eso si, tampoco es para llegar al extremo de pagar miles de dolaes


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2008)

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> lo de los cables hasta cierto punto es verdad


? ?   ? ?  Podes ampliar este concepto por favor?


----------



## downcount (Mar 7, 2008)

Pues....en teoria los audiofilos (yo me considero uno pero no de los esotericos) creen que los cables de los altavoces son una parte muy importante del equipo de audio, lo consideran como un comoponente mas y que tiene una importancia muy grande en cuanto a calidad de sonido.
Mi punto de vista, a nivel teórico y practico (he realizado audiciones comparando diferentes cables de diferente precio y no he notado diferencia alguna), pienso que esto solo es una estrategia, quizas no!, si no que en realidad se lo creen de verdad! para sacar beneficio con unos niveles de beneficio muy grande, las empresas que fabrican cables de alto nivel (hay muchisimas!).


----------



## downcount (Mar 7, 2008)

En cuanto a conceptos teóricos todavia no he escuchado nada razonable que justifique la necesidad de ningun diseño expecpional ni el elevado precio. Te hablan de la resistividad de un cable ( unos cuantos metros pueden ser alrededor de miliohmios), tambien de la capaciddad y inductancia del cable y del efecto pelicular. En cuanto lo primero....por ejemplo..un cable de plata tiene menor resistividad..por tanto tendra menos resistencia, esto solo se traduce en una diminuta perdida de potencia en el cable (no mejora la calidad de audio si no el rendimiento en un 0.000...., lo segundo las frecuencias que se trabajan en audo son bajas frecuencias, por tanto la capacidad y la inductancia no tienen ningun efecto y aun menos el efecto pelicular que se produce en la banda de los MHz. Y por ultimo el precio, a caso los cables de alta frecuencia valen 100 € el metro?


----------



## cronos (Mar 7, 2008)

creo que es algo exagerado eso, talvez por el diseño y los materiales que usan, es solo el producto de mucho diseñoe electronico y acustico. pero para mi los mejores amplificador y cajas acusticas seran las que me arme y para mi es mas que sufuicente, claro no hay que estancarse siempre hay que mejorar y la comparacion es algo que utilizo para saber que tanto me gusta el sonido de mis equipos. y tengo curiosidad por saber como suena ese equipo para locos millonarios.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 8, 2008)

es cierto hasta cierto punto,  yo creo que los cables que hay que cuidar mas son los de parlantes, ya que ahi si importa la impedancia del cable, ya que al tener corrientes elevadas se producen caidas de tension importantes, mas cuando el cable es largo. esto se traduce en una disminucion del rango dinamico, y una deficiendia en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias ( del orden de los 30 Hz). 

con el tema de los cables de señal he notado diferencia, y bastante entre un cable de señal comun y un cable coaxil de video, este ultimo mejoraba levemente en agudos, pero empeoraba tambien levemente los grabes.

pero cuando tengo que comprar cables me fijo mas que nada en la calidad de materiales del cable, que sea flexibley resistente, que este bien terminado, con la malla paerja . . . . porque la diferencia de sonido es mas que infima.
aparte no me puedo poner exigente con los cables, cuando tengo dos LM3886, parlantes selenium a medio terminar, con un driver piezoelectrico

una cable bueno, que no consegui mas es el BADAR  AUDIFLEX, son argentinos y de muy buena calidad...

en revistas españolas he visto precios ridiculos, U$s11000 los 7 metros . . . . eso no creo que se justifique . . . . . nunca tube la posibilidad de escuchar un equipo HI-END de enserio . . . . tipo AudioNote, Acupashe,  etc . . . . .  hay que manejarce con equipos de ese nivel, que tienen cables de calidad adentro para poder hablar


----------



## downcount (Mar 9, 2008)

yo pienso que la la caida de tension de un cable debido a su resistencia (mili ohmios) solo produce una perdida de potencia mínima y no influye ni en la dinamica ni en la respuesta en frecuencia.
Yo si que he escuchado equipos de Hig-end muy pero que muy caros y no he notado la diferencia entre cables.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 9, 2008)

Ivanutn, no hay nada esoterico en un cable de audio. 
En los cables de salida, si notas diferencias de sonido es porque sencillamente estan mal dimensionados, tene en cuenta que electricamente no representa mas que una impedancia de miliohms en serie otra de 8 ohms (los parlantes), las perdidas son del 1% o menos (cuando estan bien calculados  ) 
Cuando el cable quedo chico, donde primero se va a notar es en los graves, nada mas porque es el rango que te chupa mas corriente.

Compara las dimensiones de los cables donde notabas diferencia con los de estas tablas
www.epanorama.net/documents/wiring/wire_resistance.html
www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
y despues me contas.

En cuanto a los cables de señal, lo que decis respecto a los efectos sobre la respuesta en frecuencia directamente contradice la fisica.  No niego que esa haya sido tu percepcion, pero cuando son tests tan subjetivos, en general las conclusiones son incorrectas.
El efecto de un cable berreta es el ruido a causa de el mal apantallamiento mas el producido por efecto triboelectrico debido a que la vaina es un plastico de cuarta. Para tener algun efecto sobre la respuesta en frecuencia tendria que ser bastaaante largo.


Un cable especifico para audio hi-end, a diferencia de un cable comun, ademas de cumplir todos los requisitos tecnicos  necesita estetica, eso forzosamente conduce a un cable bastante mas caro, pero jamas se podria llegar a las cifras que llegan sin la mano de estafadores profesionales, llamados tambien gerentes de ventas.


Invito a aquellos lectores audiofilos que sean defensores de esta cablemania, que vayan un paso mas adelante, que no se limiten sentir el placer de mostrar su poder adquisitivo, sino que demuestren cientificamente las verdaderas ventajas de estas tecnologias para gente VIP y de paso se ganen 1 millon de dolares! 
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/james-randi/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 9, 2008)

Para aportar en la discusión les dejo un enlace en donde entusiastas han puesto a prueba varios cables HIFI. 

http://www.matrixhifi.com/cablesconexion.htm

Ademas hacen comparaciones entre varias fuentes de señal:

http://www.matrixhifi.com/marco.htm

Saludos.


----------

